# Happy thought for the day



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i've been thinking about starting this for a while, and crebel encouraged me today, so here's a new thread to post a happy quote or happy thought or something pretty or good or nice.....

from this month's readers digest:

quote of the day---

Today me will live in the moment. Unless it is unpleasant. In which case me will eat a cookie
Cookie Monster


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"sorry, i can't answer your work e-mail, i've taken off my bra for the night."

i find this quite amusing because due to the way i have things set up, and the fact that i can't get people to text me when there's work, i'm checking my work e-mail in all sorts of various outfits...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*giggle*

I don't have anything to add today, but I am glad you started this new thread!  The old "What gave your day a bump today?" was very uplifting, but fell off the radar years ago.  We can all use the smiles and laughs right now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

two cat comments:

Dogs prepare you for babies.  Cats prepare you for teenagers.

If the world were flat, cats would have pushed everything off the edges.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

"You're braver than you believe, stronger than you seem and smarter than you think."
      Christopher Robin


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

for certain friends here (and prior posters.....)

Don't tick off old people. The older we get, the less "Life in Prison" is a deterrent.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

not a quote today, but a weird telracs observation....

remember when you were younger and your parents or grandparents would tell you that they had to walk two miles to school uphill, both ways.  and you thought, how could both ways be uphill?

well, i realized that my slightly less than two mile each way walk to outback actually has quite a bit uphill both ways.  in the middle of the walk going there, and right at the beginning of the walk on the way home. 

so maybe our parents/grandparents weren't as crazy as we thought.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep your eyes on the stars and your feet on the ground.

Teddy Roosevelt

And I believe Casey Kasem borrowed it later....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Apparently I don't know how to quote with this new interface...

from telracs:
not a quote today, but a weird telracs observation....
remember when you were younger and your parents or grandparents would tell you that they had to walk two miles to school uphill, both ways. and you thought, how could both ways be uphill? 

Andra's answer:
We visited San Francisco in 2019. Pretty much every place we walked from the hotel seemed to be uphill both ways. It was weird.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> Apparently I don't know how to quote with this new interface...
> 
> from telracs:
> not a quote today, but a weird telracs observation....
> ...



okay, here's the hint..... if you hit reply, it automatically quotes the last post.

if you don't want to quote, you can just use the "type your reply here" box at the bottom of the page.

And OY! don't get me started on SF. they need to do a color coded map for tourists showing how steep the hills are. i never made it to the Castro/Haight Ashbury district because i just couldn't face another hill. and walking UP to the Coit Tower? deadly!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> for certain friends here (and prior posters.....)
> 
> Don't tick off old people. The older we get, the less "Life in Prison" is a deterrent.


I don't know how I missed this one. I may need to add a signature line ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> I don't know how I missed this one. I may need to add a signature line ...


i was kind of surprised you never commented on it...

BTW, today is international Lego day. so go into your closets and find a toy and have some fun. i'm planning on coloring if i managed to clean a bunch of stuff off my coffee table.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, here's the hint..... if you hit reply, it automatically quotes the last post.
> 
> if you don't want to quote, you can just use the "type your reply here" box at the bottom of the page.
> 
> And OY! don't get me started on SF. they need to do a color coded map for tourists showing how steep the hills are. i never made it to the Castro/Haight Ashbury district because i just couldn't face another hill. and walking UP to the Coit Tower? deadly!


That is definitely easy. But I suspect it will take me a while before that becomes second nature. Thanks!
Here's my happy for the day. Ginger is hanging out in my office with me. Oh! It's easy to add photos!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hint water now comes in 1 Liter bottles!
And free shipping on 3 or more cases.

(hey, it's MY happy thought for the day)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

my new mouse pad


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Zardoz....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm cleaning out what is now called "conversations" and found this old dialogue.

Former poster (you guys may try and guess who):
Two signs of getting older is loss of memory and I can't recall the other one.

My response:
Nobody wants to get older, but it beats the only known alternative.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Another old quote i found:

Regarding positive thinking: I'm all in favor of positive thinking. However, it should be followed by positive actions and a willingness to do what it takes to improve. Otherwise, "positive thinking" is just "happy day dreams."


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Live Jelly Cam at the Monterey Bay Aquarium
We went back in 2019 and even though I am not a big fan of aquariums, I could have spent all day watching the jellyfist. It was so soothing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i have one thing to say to you....

Give me chocolate or give me death. Preferably, give me death by chocolate....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Armageddon will be catered....
chocolate, cupcakes and cognac.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

white chocolate
fudge swirl
stracciatella
hazelnut
milk peppermint cookie
mangoes and cream
almond
butter pecan
dulce de leche
pistachio
cappucino


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Going through old sent messages and clearing them out, I ran across this random sign on the internet I sent to telracs years and years ago:

"If you can't handle me blurting out song lyrics that relate to what you just said, we can't be friends."

We remain friends!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ethnicity: Human

[I'm doing data entry and the above written in the ethnicity box made me both laugh and cheer. when i'm doing surveys and they ask my "race" i always want to write Human!]


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

From an old PM...

"never argue with stupid people"
and remember, everyone (including ourselves) is stupid at some point or another....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

_"on a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?"_​


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

my previous post was questioned as to it being a happy thought, so here is a new one....

National Pizza Day.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone posted this on NextDoor in my neighborhood. It was on the sidewalk in one of the parks. It made me smile.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

telracs said:


> View attachment 8403


I am falling out of my chair laughing. This is so true!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> I am falling out of my chair laughing. This is so true!


the friend who sent it to me is terrible at returning my e-mails and texts.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i wonder how many people hear
_"kyrie eleison"_ 
as 


Spoiler



"carry a laser"


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pretty street names...

Misty Morning Drive
Cherry Hill Road


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

When you have six seams to take out, happiness can be a comfortable and sharp seam ripper.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

free general tso's soy protein entree from the vegan place.....
(it's not something i would have ordered, but for free, i'll take it)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We had SUNSHINE today! It is still way too cold, but it was lovely to open the curtains and soak up vitamin D.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

13 13
(every time i have to pick that time, i think about the munsters)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I decided to stop hoarding firewood yesterday and had a nice little fire. I don't know how to make pictures smaller - I looked at the code and there was not an image tag... Oh wait - I can just click and drag!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the swirly ear to ear music effect you get in some songs when listening with headphones

(andra, nice socks...)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

telracs said:


> (andra, nice socks...)


thanks - they were a Christmas gift

Happy for today comes courtesy of my Islands page a day calendar - beautiful Royal Poinciana trees blooming. I need to dig out some of my Cayman photos.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

people born on leap day....


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We have heat! The HVAC guy came around 1 PM and replaced the capacitor on the furnace. Now we should have some time to evaluate and decide if this is the year the system gets replaced. The furnace cycling on and off sure is a welcome sound.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

someone named Liberty born on the 4th of July


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"money can't buy happiness, but it can buy cows. cows can make milk and milk can make ice cream, and ice cream can make you happy..."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i just finished watching a great documentary on PBS about a show called SOUL! that aired in that 1960s and was produced by WNET (then NET), channel 13 in NYC.

"service is the rent we pay for taking up space on the planet"


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

secret agent man....
_secret agent man...._
they've given you a number
and taken away your name.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

today i am grateful for people with nice handwriting and the person who makes nice circles over her "i"s but fortunately doesn't put smily faces in them.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I found a new style of planner - this one is a subscription so you get a new planner each month. I am going to try the 3-month option, but I will let it start in April.
www.silkandsonder.com

I also stumbled on some youtube videos showing the actual pages for some of the planners. The first one I found has an affiliate link for 25% off.





So new planner and 25% off! That makes me happy.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

listening to the amazon prime guy's music blasting from his truck, then watching the safelite glass guy install a new windshield, then the nice guy who let me go ahead of him on line at the grocery store.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I should have posted here last night, but I didn't get around to it. My happy for yesterday was DH coming home a little after noon, and we made the 180 mile round trip to the big city just to go to Trader Joe's for the first time in 14 months. It was glorious. 

I felt far safer than the few outings I've had to our local grocery store. 100% mask enforcement as well as customer limits to even enter the store. We waited on line less than 5 minutes to get in. I have to admit, I was WAY more excited than a person should be for a long-distance grocery shopping foray.

We took a big cooler and cooler bags along, so we were able to get all the frozen and refrigerated items we wanted (and we wanted a LOT). They have so many reasonably priced specialty foods and international items that we can't even get the ingredients for here. Only a couple of things I hoped to find were not available. 

Also happy we got half a dozen bottles of wine and a bottle of tawny port! We didn't go anywhere else, didn't stop and take the risk of visiting family members, but it was still a fun afternoon.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i was hoping crebel would post about her trip to TJ here (she'd already told me about it), because i was thinking about it when i had this address come up during my work hours...
FREEZER ROAD....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Going to pick up a rental vehicle (small car) and ending up with an upgrade to a Chevy Equinox.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> Going to pick up a rental vehicle (small car) and ending up with an upgrade to a Chevy Equinox.


My sister and sister-in-law each got an Equinox in the last two years. It's a nice ride, great upgrade!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My happy on Friday was watching YouTube videos made the same day at Niagara Falls. They were long walks with the views of American and Canadian Falls from
Canadian side. One was early in the morning and the other started before sunset. Will post links tomorrow. The YouTube channel is 4K Wanderer. He is in Toronto and usually posts walk videos there.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

11 hours after second COVID-19 vaccine dose with enough normal side effects to know that it is working but not enough to want to take a Tylenol.  (Achy muscles and joints, headache, tender lymph nodes)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are links to the Niagara Falls walks by 4k Wanderer on youtube that I posted about earlier.

The early morning walk:





Sunset walk -- skip the first 55 minutes before he gets to the water views:





These are long, but even just a small part watch is very calming and beautiful.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

virtual meetings are basically modern seances....
"Elizabeth, are you here?"
"Is anyone else with you?"
"We can't see you. Can you hear us?"


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Tweedle read _Animal Farm_ the other day

Her conclusion: One cat is more equal than all others.

I bet you can guess who the one cat is . . .

I mean, can you blame her?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

final jeopardy for 10-13-1986--
only state whose 2 letter abbreviation consists only of vowels....
Iowa


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> final jeopardy for 10-13-1986--
> only state whose 2 letter abbreviation consists only of vowels....
> Iowa


* jumps up and down * Pick me, pick me, I know!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> final jeopardy for 10-13-1986--
> only state whose 2 letter abbreviation consists only of vowels....
> Iowa





crebel said:


> * jumps up and down * Pick me, pick me, I know!!


it's final jeopardy. as long as you have money to bet, you can answer.
(remember, it must be in the form of a question)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> it's final jeopardy. as long as you have money to bet, you can answer.
> (remember, it must be in the form of a question)


Bets it all in a true Daily Double.

What is IOWA (IA)?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hearing the first notes of a song and knowing it's either Billy Joel's "Piano Man" or Weird Al's "Spiderman" but not knowing which until the vocals start.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

why do surveys ask for state of residence and then ask for zip code? 
if you give the zip code first, wouldn't it tell you what state it's in?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't listened to his album in order for ages, so it was kind of nice to hear the songs as they were supposed to be presented.
And it is Tuesday, after all.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

folks, are you able to see the images i posted in the last 2 posts?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

telracs said:


> folks, are you able to see the images i posted in the last 2 posts?


Yes


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> folks, are you able to see the images i posted in the last 2 posts?


I couldn't see the first one yesterday, I can see both now. The Hi There frog makes me happy too!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yesterday I could not see what you posted. But today I see two photos.

And for my happy contribution - going back and reading a series of books that I enjoyed when I was a kid. Anybody else read the Alfred Hitchcock and the Three Investigators books?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> Yesterday I could not see what you posted. But today I see two photos.
> 
> And for my happy contribution - going back and reading a series of books that I enjoyed when I was a kid. Anybody else read the Alfred Hitchcock and the Three Investigators books?


i LOVED those books. they were my second favorite after Nancy Drew.
Are they available on kindle or do you have them in print.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

telracs said:


> i LOVED those books. they were my second favorite after Nancy Drew.
> Are they available on kindle or do you have them in print.


I have the original series in print, including some hardbacks that have the really neat covers that I remember.
It's hard to read in print, but it is good for right before bed in my rocking chair with a reading lamp.
I don't know if we will see them available on Kindle. The copyright is a mess.
My favorites are Stuttering Parrot, Crooked Cat, Singing Serpant, and Dead Man's Riddle.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> folks, are you able to see the images i posted in the last 2 posts?


Yes


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The asparagus has started coming up in my garden! ❤


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Annalog said:


> The asparagus has started coming up in my garden! ❤



That's a really, REALLY, happy thought!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote from a forest ranger at Yosemite on why it's hard to design the perfect garbage bin to keep bears from breaking into it: "There is considerable overlap between the intelligence of the smartest bears and the dumbest tourists."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

getting to the pizzeria just as they are taking a fresh square pie out of the oven and getting a corner and an edge piece.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*If Life Is a Bowl of Cherries, What Am I Doing in the Pits? *

noticed this in the bargain book thread, and picked it up cheap and it is still relevant and hysterical. 

unfortunately, it's back up to 8 dollars today.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Lava Lamp!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

3.141592653.......


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Receiving a package from Lush with bubble bars and bath bombs and lotion.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

telracs said:


> getting to the pizzeria just as they are taking a fresh square pie out of the oven and getting a corner and an edge piece.


Square pie in New York


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ferro rocher....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Eating fresh asparagus from the garden before the rabbits ate it. 😉


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i found the 1990 TV version of Zorro on Crackle.com unfortunately, they don't have every episode, and you have to it through ads, but it's still fun.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

vegan asian food and listening to another customer talking about all the vegan places he likes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crocuses


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Walking by the Hudson River in Riverside Park South and afterwards taking out a chicken parmigian hero to eat at home.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

having great timing....
getting to the train station with 3 minutes to the next train. getting to Buffalo wild wings just as my order comes out of the kitchen. then getting to the return train station with 1 minute to the next train and getting downstairs as it's pulling in.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DH and I have appointments for our first covid vaccines on Friday!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Finding out that my Medicare Supplement plan has some vision coverage.

Great timing, telracs!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Bamboo sheets


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Seeing 3rd season of Shtisel that Netflix dropped on Thursday. I finished the nine episodes Sunday evening.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Lord Laser rolling in cat nip . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It's opening day for baseball!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

some unknown purple flower thing....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We are starting to see bluebonnets


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

watched a very good and enjoyable PBS documentary about Doc Severisen.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"if i eat healthy today, then i can have one piece of candy as a reward. if i eat unhealthy, i can have the whole bag."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a single tree like the one above in my backyard. We have always called it a tulip tree, does anyone know if that is correct?

Ours went into full bloom the day before yesterday. The blossoms don't last very long, but are so beautiful while they are - a happy thought for multiple days as I look out my kitchen window!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the incredible diversity of people's names and the fact that they all live in the NYC metro area. 
actually, that's not true, i think some of them are in Minnesota.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Back in my own house after being gone a week.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> Back in my own house after being gone a week.


Welcome home!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

telracs said:


> Welcome home!


Thank you!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

is this turning into my flower a day thread?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It is spring. However, it feels like sumner already in southern Arizona!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It's National Scrabble Day!
(i miss playing scrabble with my friend Jamie at starbucks after japanese food)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have iris blooming! I really need to dig out the flowerbed and get some new bulbs. I am down to just two varieties of bearded iris. One is light purple/blue and the other is this yellow/burgandy. I miss the darker purples. Hmm - I don't know how to resize photos. Guess I need to do that part first?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Facebook







www.facebook.com





I forget how to post photos and think it requires using a photo website and I don't put mine on them any more. Flickr charges once you go over a certain number. Would be nice if I could post from hard drive. The above is a link to blossoms photos, Central Park, last week.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you don't need a photo site anymore. i just copy and paste from my photos on my computer to the thread.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

• "The secret to staying young is to live honestly, eat slowly, and lie about your age." Lucy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's another one: 
• "Food has replaced sex in my life. Now I can't even get into my own pants"...lol


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ _That_ picture and saying is your _happy_ thought for the day? Yikes.

My happy thought today was getting a schedule for my grandkids softball/baseball games which I will be able to attend!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is on 10th Avenue -- Wednesday night when I went out to take out a slice of pizza.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Card weaving is a new-to-me craft.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pastrami sandwich and matzo ball soup


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

"Meeting" by e-mail a wonderful woman who registered to KB just to respond to a post of mine from 10 years ago who is now sending me the music I have been looking for over 40 years. I am happy beyond words.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chocolate chip pound cake


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

real mail (not a bill or junk mail) in my mailbox.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

italian chicken rice soup, fried zucchini and garlic bread.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

parents who name all their children with the same first initial. 

especially when that initial is X.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the new west side story trailer.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Screenshot from Actionkid's Tuesday youtube video at Roosevelt Island near the Ed Koch Bridge (Queensboro Bridge):


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Receiving a Sugarfina "Spa Box" of gummi candies and caramel/dark chocolate eggs from telracs!

** passes box around to share **


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

crebel said:


> Receiving a Sugarfina "Spa Box" of gummi candies and caramel/dark chocolate eggs from telracs!
> 
> ** passes box around to share **


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

correction..... they are not caramel/dark chocolate eggs... they are mint chip gelato candies.

and the gummy bears are pina colada and bubbly bear flavors.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Truly happy thoughts today! Package in the mail with treats, my telephone is fixed, AND my sister and her spouse FINALLY have appointments to get their first vaccinations on Saturday (I was worried they were going to be holdouts and I still wouldn't be willing to visit them).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i realized this month was a 3 paycheck month.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

happy Greek Orthodox Easter.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ribeye steak and sweet potatoes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

For Star Wars fans:
_May the fourth be with you._


For Spaceballs fans:
May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

scavenger hunt time, guys.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ 😲🤪😆


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Had my second Pfizer jab yesterday. 

I now glow in the dark, shoot spider silk from my wrists and can leap tall buildings in a single bound. Whether or not I am also immune from Covid remains to be seen. 😷


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Had my second Pfizer jab yesterday.
> 
> I now glow in the dark, shoot spider silk from my wrists and can leap tall buildings in a single bound. Whether or not I am also immune from Covid remains to be seen. 😷


How's your 5G reception? 😋😉


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i found this old show on discovery plus, Alton Brown "feasting on asphalt"
and great quote:

We should look for someone to eat and drink with before looking for something to eat and drink.
Epicurus


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

we are going to continue with quotes Alton used on Feasting on Asphalt. and some are dedicated to Claw....

we wander for distraction but we travel for fulfillment
Hilaire Belloc


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

A good traveler has no fixed plans and is not intent on arriving.

Lao Tzu


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, fixed schedule versus free exploration, the endless traveler’s debate! I find Moderation is the best policy. Of course, Lao Tze may not really have had mere travel in mind when he wrote this….


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I travel not to go anywhere, but to go. I travel for travel’s sake. The great affair is to move.
Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i wanted to post this last week, but didn't make it to this area. i watched the "retired sign painter" painting the roses and had a nice conversation with him.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

does anyone else feel that this car is glaring at me?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a cash advance
Anonymous


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Part of the secret of success in life is to eat what you like and let the food fight it out inside.

Mark Twain


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The book cover as screensaver update came to both of my Kindles overnight, YAY!

An even happier thought is looking at the "thinking of you makes me smile" card received yesterday from telracs. 🥰


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

new show on discovery plus- CLIPPED! 
it's a topiary design challenge show. only 2 episodes so far, but the first one is fun.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tea mail!
(crebel sent me a bunch of tea bags to try in my hint water)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

From a walk in Central Park on Thursday:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wouldn’t lucky dollar day be even better?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Today is National Paper Airplane Day! Do you know how to make a paper airplane?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Few can foresee whither their road will lead them, till they come to its end.

JRR Tolkein


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

not happy it's a rainy day, but happy that my supervisor has a wonderful collection of colorful images....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Life doesn’t happen along the interstates. It’s against the law.

William Least Heat-Moon


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

maybe not a happy thought, but a thought for the day.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Another photo from May 20th:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We had sunshine today!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> We had sunshine today!!


i got too much sun today and my arms are burned. 

but that's not my happy thought, that is that i spent time near the beach with my sister.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Took this during my walk in Riverside Park South Saturday evening. I stayed for the sunset. It was 90 degrees and quite windy.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It makes me happy that none of my stuff has been hijacked by Russian hackers…..


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

View when I wake up when staying at my daughter's house in her home office when the youngest granddaughter is home for the summer. Wall art designed and painted by my youngest granddaughter. 😀


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

a field of fascinatingly flickering fireflies....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My brother found the problem with my car!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Took a walk in Riverside Park South on Labor Day evening to see the sunset and other things. I was taking pictures of a fountain and this dog came along with owner to drink some water. A link to FB video (can't figure how to upload it but I will copy and paste a photo). (You shouldn't have to log in to see this video.)






Watch







www.facebook.com


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My happy thought for the day is that I got to read this forum.
Thanks, telracs!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

New restaurant is coming to our town....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Saturday I visited a community garden on West 89th Street and then walked over to Central Park where the cherry kwanza blooms were full.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

GOOD HEALTH is one of the most important parts of happiness. 
My thought of the day...lol


----------



## Donotuy (3 mo ago)

I agree that being healthy is really a great happiness. I recently completed my dental treatment and I am very happy about it! It took so much effort and money ... The main thing is not to forget that health is movement, and you need to introduce minimal physical activity into your daily routine, whether it's a walk, playing ping pong with friends using it, cycling, skiing - everything it helps people feel better!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

*The biggest lie on the planet: "When I get what I want I will be happy." “Happiness comes when we stop complaining... It’s all about being thankful and positive...” Life is a circle of happiness, sadness, hard times, and good times. If you are going through hard times have faith that good times are on the way. The higher the aim, the more struggles.*


----------

